# Designfrage für Eclipse!



## l00P (10. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bez. Projekte anlegen in Eclipse...

Ausgangssituation ist die das ich 5 Javaprojekte habe, von denen die meisten die gleichen Klassen verwenden. Im MOment hab ich das so gelöst das ich einen Workspace habe in dem ich ein Projekt angelegt habe. Unter diesem Projekt habe ich dann 6 Packages angelegt, für jedes Programm eines und in einem Package habe ich die "gemeinsamen Klassen" die alle Projekte mitverwenden.

Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob das so ideal gelöst ist. Mir wäre wohler wenn jedes Programm oder Projekt auch wirklich ein Projekt ist und nicht nur ein Package aber wie tu ich da am besten mit den gemeinsamen Klassen???

hat jemand Vorschläge wie man so ein Design anlegen könnte?

herzlichen Dank schonmal
lg
wolf


----------



## hupfdule (10. Jan 2007)

Ja, für jedes Programm ein eigenes Projekt. Und für die gemeinsam genutzten Klassen auch. Das ist dann quasi ne Bibliothek. Du kannst von Projekten auf andere Projekte referenzieren (ist ja auch nichts anderes, als wenn du ein .jar in ein Projekt einbindest).

EDIT: Unfug entfernt, durch was sinnvolles ersetzt...


----------



## l00P (10. Jan 2007)

wie gesagt funktionieren tut es ja soweit aber in dem fall kann ich properties nur für das ganze projekt einstellen und nicht für jedes "Programm" extra. Außerdem wenn ich kompiliere dann muß ich mir alle Klassen rauskratzen die das jeweilige Programm verwendet und die dann online stellen.

Macht man das so wenn man mehrere Programme in Eclipse verwalten will??

danke


----------



## hupfdule (10. Jan 2007)

l00P hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie gesagt funktionieren tut es ja soweit aber in dem fall kann ich properties nur für das ganze projekt einstellen und nicht für jedes "Programm" extra.


Hä? Was für Properties meinst du?



> Außerdem wenn ich kompiliere dann muß ich mir alle Klassen rauskratzen die das jeweilige Programm verwendet und die dann online stellen.


 Noch mal: Hä? Hab jetzt gar nichts verstanden.



> Macht man das so wenn man mehrere Programme in Eclipse verwalten will??



Macht man das wie? So wie ich es geschrieben hab? Natürlich. Drum hab ich es ja geschrieben....


----------



## l00P (10. Jan 2007)

ich meine natürlich die Project Properties die man für ein Projekt einstellen kann. In meinem Fall gelten die dann natürlich für alle Pakete und ich denke mir das könnte manchmal ein nachteil sein.

eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob es noch andere Ansätze gibt mehrere Projekte oder Programme in Eclipse zu verwalten, ich meine in Bezug auf mehrfach benützte Classen??

aber danke erstmal, das bestätigt schonmal meine Idee


----------



## hupfdule (10. Jan 2007)

Argh! Jetz seh ich erst mal, warum du so schräg schreibst und ich nichts verstehe. Ich hab mich in meinem vorigen Post verschrieben. Natürlich nicht ein _Package_ pro Programm, sondern ein _Projekt_ pro Programm. Und diese Projekte kannst du untereinander referenzieren.

Den Original-Post von mir pass ich jetzt auch noch an....


----------



## l00P (10. Jan 2007)

Ah alles klar, kannst mir auch noch sagen wie ich ein Projekt mit einem anderen Referenziere?

danke schonmal..


----------



## hupfdule (10. Jan 2007)

Irgendwo unter den Projekt-Properties. Habs grad nicht im Kopf. Ist aber ziemlich offensichtlich.


----------



## l00P (10. Jan 2007)

na passt, dann schau ich gleich mal nach, danke


----------



## l00P (10. Jan 2007)

hab das jetzt so angelegt und es funktioniert ganz gut mit den Referenzierungen, allerdings hab ich noch eine Frage:

Ich habe folgende Projekte:

A: programm1
B: parogramm2
C: programm3

D: Allgemeines Projekt wo Klassen sind die mehrere Programme brauchen.

Wenn ich jetzt A: kompiliere dann muß ich mir erst im soucecode ansehen welche klassen ich aus dem Projekt D: brauche und das dann gemeinsam online stellen. Klar geht das aber die Fehleranfälligkeit ist hoch etwas zu übersehen. Gibts da nicht was das mir alles exportiert was ich brauche oder so?

danke schonmal.


----------



## hupfdule (10. Jan 2007)

In der Regel stellt man Java-Projekte als jar-Dateien bereit. Das solltest du auch mit Projekt D so machen. Dieses sollte logisch zueinander gehörende Klassen beinhalten und auch als ganzes ausgeliefert werden. Damit lieferst du immer das gesamte Projekt D aus, nicht nur einzelne Klassen, die du benötigst.


----------



## l00P (11. Jan 2007)

coole idee, somit hat sich das erledigt 

danke
lg


----------

